# Standard Deviation Concrete Testing Problem



## thechosenone (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi

I came across somewhere a problem which was something like this:

Concrete test results were given,

and it was asking about standard deviation or number of samples etc

Basically concrete testing and Statistics problem...

I am looking for similar practice problem...Anybody can share or make one up or something....

If you came across it and you know what book it was let me know....or share a snapshot with solution....


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 20, 2014)

I remember something similar when studying for CA Survey - the std dev would need to be calculated for several measurements taken of the same line, for error analysis. My advice is to use your calculator’s std dev function, don’t do it by hand!


----------



## John QPE (Oct 20, 2014)

thechosenone said:


> I am looking for similar practice problem...Anybody can share or make one up or something....
> 
> If you came across it and you know what book it was let me know....or share a snapshot with solution....




In a ready-mix plant, cylinder samples are prepared and tested. The minimum target value was 4000 psi. The following data was collected, determine mean, standard deviation, and coefficient of variation for the data.


4914 (psi)

4732

5670

4310

6110

4316

5240

4950

5230

4190

5770

4524

4056

5772

4270

5096

4670

5174

5434

3692

4510

3680

4100

3680

3910


----------



## SF_century (Oct 23, 2014)

The cerm supplemental problems has a section on this. Take a look at that if you want more questions on this topic.


----------

